# Clipless shoes and pedals: mountain bike vs road bike



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I am wonder how my current pedals affect my performance. I am using an older set of Wellgo clipless pedals that I got with a bike I bought in 1997 with my mountain bike shoes. I have a 2014 trek Madone 4.3. 

I know that I am kind of using crappy pedals with a nice bike, but am I truly screwing myself up. I am far from a great cyclist, but considering my weight, I think I do ok.

How much I benefit from getting a good road pedal and shoe set up?


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Other than ascetics, I think your gains will be marginal at best. My experience is that MTN pedals and shoes are far easier to clip into and easier to walk in.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok thanks. The original reason I stuck to those pedals was so i didn't have another set of shoes laying around and I was already comfortable getting in and out of them.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I am impressed that wellgo pedals lasted for nearly 20 years. Back in 1997, I worked in a shop. I know we had a box full of wellgo clipless pedals. They represented near the bottom of the line clipless pedals. 

There is nothing wrong with spd clipless, but if you are looking to spend money on bike stuff. . . newer spd pedals may be an upgrade. Sometimes, it is fun to buy new bike stuff.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I did get out of riding for 15 years so that's probably the only reason they lasted. Lol. They should get replaced down the road, but there lies the big question, should I replace with a newer version or maybe some shimano 105 since that is what the component group is on the bike? But then would have to get shoes also.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I just like road pedals more than mountain pedals. Road pedals & shoes hold my feet more firmly and precisely. It's easier on my ankles. It's easier on the soles of my feet. Road pedals do a better job of turning my feet, ankles and calves into a single unit. They make me feel stronger and more relaxed. I'm telling you, if Mtb pedals felt as good as road pedals (of course, I have Mtb pedals on my mountain bike), I'd be using them for sure. Yeah, they're considerably better when you're off the bike. You can walk with 'em. No more slipping, sliding and teetering at the McD.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Mapei said:


> I just like road pedals more than mountain pedals. Road pedals & shoes hold my feet more firmly and precisely. It's easier on my ankles. It's easier on the soles of my feet. Road pedals do a better job of turning my feet, ankles and calves into a single unit. They make me feel stronger and more relaxed. I'm telling you, if Mtb pedals felt as good as road pedals (of course, I have Mtb pedals on my mountain bike), I'd be using them for sure. Yeah, they're considerably better when you're off the bike. You can walk with 'em. No more slipping, sliding and teetering at the McD.


Interestingly enough, when everybody went from toe clips, straps, and slotted cleats, to Look clipless, the strongest riders complained about the reduced surface area not giving them as solid a connection with the pedal. Subsequently, the keirin riders in Japan stayed with straps and slotted cleats, finding the rat trap pedals were more efficient in their sprints.

Manufacturers made up for the smaller contact area by stiffening up the shoe soles.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Road shoes/pedals are definitely stiffer but if you do any amount of walking in your shoes, then get Mtn pedals.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

fuzzwardo said:


> I am wonder how my current pedals affect my performance. I am using an older set of Wellgo clipless pedals that I got with a bike I bought in 1997 with my mountain bike shoes. I have a 2014 trek Madone 4.3.
> 
> I know that I am kind of using crappy pedals with a nice bike, but am I truly screwing myself up. I am far from a great cyclist, but considering my weight, I think I do ok.
> 
> How much I benefit from getting a good road pedal and shoe set up?


I would not worry about it. You are probably not going to see much of a difference if any when you make the switch. If your current set up is comfortable than there is no necessity to make the change. If there is no financial hardship with the purchase than I would recommend it but don't feel like it must be done.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

if you are comfortable in those, they work for you... use them, you can decide what to replace them with when they wear out.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fredrico said:


> Interestingly enough, when everybody went from toe clips, straps, and slotted cleats, to Look clipless, the strongest riders complained about the reduced surface area not giving them as solid a connection with the pedal. Subsequently, the keirin riders in Japan stayed with straps and slotted cleats, finding the rat trap pedals were more efficient in their sprints.
> 
> Manufacturers made up for the smaller contact area by stiffening up the shoe soles.


In the 1990's. I rode Time Equipe Pro pedals for precisely that reason -- they had a lot of surface area. Shoe soles are a lot stiffer these days -- especially the carbon soled shoes -- to a point where small pedal size isn't an issue. 

The OP should get a pair of Shimano XT's for around $100 and maybe a new pair of shoes. Life's to short to ride on ancient Wellgo pedals. If nothing else, it'll be more comfortable and make you ride faster:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

pmf said:


> Shoe soles are a lot stiffer these days -- especially the carbon soled shoes -- to a point where small pedal size isn't an issue.


It's the teetering atop the small pedals that inevitably hurts my ankles and fatigues my calves. A larger pedal to shoe surface area, however it is provided, eliminates this. No matter how stiff the shoe sole may be, I still teeter.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

obed said:


> if you are comfortable in those, they work for you... use them, you can decide what to replace them with when they wear out.


Nah, get rid of those turkeys. Wellgo makes the cheapest of cheap. They made some for Performance a while back. The spring tensioners would pop out during a ride, and riders would suddenly truly be "clipless." Riders had a hard time clipping in and out of them. 

Time came out in the 90s addressing the problem of surface area presented by Look. Shimano and Look finally came out with wider platforms a few years ago, an implicit admission their previous models were too narrow. Those are what riders should invest in, IMO.

Unless they wanta be really retro and go back to $25 rat traps with clips and straps, and get a Look compatible 3 bolt cleat slotted to fit the pedal cage. Velo Orange has all that stuff for riders who don't want to wear cleated shoes, too, like when using a bike for it's utilitarian function. I can do kick ass riding with the cleated shoes, can modulate how tight I want the fit by adjusting the straps, not relying on the construction of the shoe upper. They had to put velcro straps across the shoe uppers to take the place of the missing pedal strap. Doesn't work as well, but hey, this is progress! 

I just went to get some dinner on the same bike I use for serious riding, only with narrow tennis shoes. I think this system is best because it doesn't compromise. Works better than Look, but is also as convenient as SPD.  

From a true Luddite, who also still rides steel bikes with big chain rings and down tube friction shifters. :shocked: Where's the next retro bike fondo?

MKS Sylvan pedals are for everyman, bullet proof, cheap, light, smooth performing, and if you destroy one in a crash, not a fortune to replace.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I decided to quit being Mr. Cheapo and ended up buying some Shimano 105 pedals and a pair of good shoes. Now at least the pedals will match the groupset. Hopefully I can adapt to them quick.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

fuzzwardo said:


> I decided to quit being Mr. Cheapo and ended up buying some Shimano 105 pedals and a pair of good shoes. Now at least the pedals will match the groupset. Hopefully I can adapt to them quick.


Great choices! The pedals are state of the art for 3 bolt Look style cleats, and good shoes make a big difference on long, hard rides. :thumbsup: Get your feet pointed straight ahead with the ball on top of the pedal spindle or slightly forward of it, and the break in period will be very short.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Good choice...and great equipment. The 105 pedals are well made and reliable. I was extremely glad I went from SPD pedals to SPD Sl 105 pedals.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the most critical part is getting proper fitting shoes. I had trouble getting shoes that fit well and would have lots of problems on really long rides. None of the local shops in Baton Rouge kept a full line of shoes in all sizes. The mail order route was hit or miss. Last summer, I went to my daughter's graduation from North Texas State and made a side trip to Richardson's Bike Mart in Dallas. An 8 hour drive away for home. They had just about every brand of shoe on the planet in every size. They also have folks trained in fitting shoes. I got a pair of Specialized Road Pro. Perfect fit, like a glove. Cost me $300 bucks but worth every cent.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

I believe that I am in good hands with the shop I go to. The owner is a former pro and he worked with me and set things up. I am going on a ride next week with the shop group so hopefully things go good.

I took a short ride with the new pedal/ shoe combo and it seemed to go ok. A little different but I think it will be for the best.

One thing I noticed with the new combo that I didn't with the old set up was when I turn the bars that my foot hit the front wheel.  maybe I never noticed before and I know I will never turn the bars like that when I am riding.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

fuzzwardo said:


> One thing I noticed with the new combo that I didn't with the old set up was when I turn the bars that my foot hit the front wheel. maybe I never noticed before and I know I will never turn the bars like that when I am riding.


Toe overlap is not that uncommon. It's possible that the new shoes have a little more extended toe, and also that the cleat is placed a little further back. You are wiser than most inexperienced riders in recognizing that it's not a problem in actual riding situations, because you would only turn the bars that far at very low speeds, and you can easily rotate the crank backward a moment to clear it.

On a fixed-gear bike it can get a little funky . . .

Enjoy the new equipment.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

JCavilia said:


> Toe overlap is not that uncommon. It's possible that the new shoes have a little more extended toe, and also that the cleat is placed a little further back. You are wiser than most inexperienced riders in recognizing that it's not a problem in actual riding situations, because you would only turn the bars that far at very low speeds, and you can easily rotate the crank backward a moment to clear it.
> 
> On a fixed-gear bike it can get a little funky . . .
> 
> Enjoy the new equipment.


The only time that I have a problem with Toe overlap is on the first time or two around if I have to turn while starting. 

GH


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

fuzzwardo said:


> I decided to quit being Mr. Cheapo and ended up buying some Shimano 105 pedals *and a pair of good shoes*. Now at least the pedals will match the groupset. Hopefully I can adapt to them quick.


Cool. Before getting to this post my initial though was that if you're asking about performance you should be asking about shoes not pedals. Unless a pedal is so bad that it flexes or unclipping by mistake is a concern they really don't matter performance wise assuming you get the float you need. But shoe soles vary a lot in stiffness and shape for support and that's where some are definitely better than others performance wise.
There are good mtn bike shoes out there so you don't need to go road to get something really good. I think that boils down to walkability (mtn) vs lighter weight (road) and as far as pedaling performance goes either can be great.


----------

